# Designing issue..



## W0ody (14 Jun 2008)

Hi there

As you can see im a new member!  
and i think this site/forum is excellent

so much knowledge floating around i could and hopfully will learn alot from you guys.

first thing first, 

i have a few ideas in mind, but i need a programme to draw out the plans on the pc, any ideas which ones to use and if i could maybe download them?

any help would be greatly appreciated :?


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2008)

The most widely used application at the moment is Google Sketchup. It is a Computer Aided Design Package which doesn't cost a penny. 

sketchup.google.com/

There is a huge amount of tutorials on the web to get you started.


----------



## CWatters (12 Jul 2008)

I'm an infrequent CAD user so could never justify buying an expensive program. I tried many free progs over the years and most were a pain to use.. then I discovered sketchup. I've only been using it a few months but I'm very impressed at how easy it is to use. I've recently submitted a planning application to build a green oak shed and used it to do all the drawings.

Two things I found: 

It's support for adding text notes seems a bit poor and confusing - or perhaps that's just me. 

There are a few bugs (or should I say quirks) with printing things to exact scale. If you get stuck on that google it as there is a solution.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2008)

Alright, a third for SketchUp but let me help you get started so you don't learn any bad habits.

Colin, what sort of trouble are you having printing to scale? And with text? PM me if you'd like.

Dave


----------

